# Psdzdata full



## RobenAkiki (Jun 14, 2020)

V4.28.32 is not available anymore?
Because I was in the middle of downloading it. It took me around 10 days  internet is slow here


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No sorry, was replaced with newer version. How many parts did you have?


----------



## RobenAkiki (Jun 14, 2020)

18 parts was downloaded


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try now.


----------



## RobenAkiki (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes it is working! Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## RobenAkiki (Jun 14, 2020)

Okk. Probably it will take around 10 days.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## mw1986 (Apr 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok.


I'm downloading now, do you mind not deleting it pls?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mw1986 said:


> I'm downloading now, do you mind not deleting it pls?


No guarantees. Storage space is limited, and when new version comes...something must go to make room for it. Anyone attempting to downlead 150 Gb PSdZData Full should have a paid MEGA Account which is only 10 Euro for 30 days.


----------



## mw1986 (Apr 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No guarantees. Storage space is limited, and when new version comes...something must go to make room for it. Anyone attempting to downlead 150 Gb PSdZData Full should have a paid MEGA Account which is only 10 Euro for 30 days.


Understood. If its got to go, it's got to go. Thanks👍


----------



## mw1986 (Apr 28, 2021)

mw1986 said:


> Understood. If its got to go, it's got to go. Thanks👍





shawnsheridan said:


> No guarantees. Storage space is limited, and when new version comes...something must go to make room for it. Anyone attempting to downlead 150 Gb PSdZData Full should have a paid MEGA Account which is only 10 Euro for 30 days.


I'm all done now, thank you so much. Could I trouble you for a link to latest ista p please. Ether way, thank you 👍


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Why you have E-Series car?


----------



## mw1986 (Apr 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why you have E-Series car?


No mate f20


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ISTA/P is only for E-Series Programming.

F-Series is ISTA+ with SDP.

ISTA_v.4.29.14 + SDP - Sedoy Standalone 








File folder on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## mw1986 (Apr 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA/P is only for E-Series Programming.
> 
> F-Series is ISTA+ with SDP.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, for the link and for correcting my knowledge. Respect. 👍


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No worries. Good luck with it.


----------



## Fk! (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi, would you be kind enough to share a link for Latest psdzdata full version? Much Appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fk! said:


> Hi, would you be kind enough to share a link for Latest psdzdata full version? Much Appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## John_John_S (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi, would you be kind enough to share a link for Latest psdzdata full version? My car is F34 320iGT
Thank you very much~


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

John_John_S said:


> Hi, would you be kind enough to share a link for Latest psdzdata full version? My car is F34 320iGT
> Thank you very much~


PM sent.


----------



## Oxcijen (Sep 21, 2020)

hi 
pleas send me link last version psdz full.
tanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oxcijen said:


> hi
> pleas send me link last version psdz full.
> tanks


PM sent.


----------



## Njaykaplan (Aug 14, 2016)

Could I get a new copy? Is there one as of March because my car has a March date for the new Istep


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Njaykaplan said:


> Could I get a new copy? Is there one as of March because my car has a March date for the new Istep


PM sent.


----------



## mazemyth (Jul 9, 2021)

Could I please get the link to the *PSdZData Lite* file for my F15. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mazemyth said:


> Could I please get the link to the *PSdZData Lite* file for my F15. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Youri13 (Jul 16, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, can you send me the link ? I want to change my JBE on F10 2011.

Thanks 👏


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Youri13 said:


> Hello, can you send me the link ? I want to change my JBE on F10 2011.
> 
> Thanks 👏


PM sent.


----------



## adamdaly (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi, can I also get a link to the full psdzdata file please.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adamdaly said:


> Hi, can I also get a link to the full psdzdata file please.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Suleiman118 (Jul 25, 2021)

Got the iDrive boot loop issue on my 2015 F10; hoping updating HU_ENTRYNAV I-Level will fix the issue. 

Any chance of getting a link to the latest full psdzdata please??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Suleiman118 said:


> Got the iDrive boot loop issue on my 2015 F10; hoping updating HU_ENTRYNAV I-Level will fix the issue.
> 
> Any chance of getting a link to the latest full psdzdata please??


PM sent.


----------



## bambooco (Jul 24, 2021)

I am also looking for link to psdzdata please  Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bambooco said:


> I am also looking for link to psdzdata please  Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## davidweiser (Jul 25, 2021)

Never mind, ignore this comment.


----------



## Pathaleon (May 4, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi there,

Not sure where to post this, I would like a link to the latest psdzdata full please if possible?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pathaleon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure where to post this, I would like a link to the latest psdzdata full please if possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## riek (Mar 30, 2017)

edit: please delete this post


----------



## EstorilBlueZ (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Would it be possible to send a link for the full version of psdzdata please? I need to flash my ZGW...😕


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EstorilBlueZ said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Would it be possible to send a link for the full version of psdzdata please? I need to flash my ZGW...😕


PM sent.


----------



## scmaverick (May 4, 2014)

Hey Shawn, can you send me a link for psdzdata? I have a G05 2020 M50i and G05 2021 x45e. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scmaverick said:


> Hey Shawn, can you send me a link for psdzdata? I have a G05 2020 M50i and G05 2021 x45e. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## EstorilBlueZ (Jul 25, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Fantastic stuff Shawn, many thanks and keep up the good work!!


----------



## Korywiesner (Aug 8, 2021)

Can I get a link for psdzdata? F01 here!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Korywiesner said:


> Can I get a link for psdzdata? F01 here!


PM sent.


----------



## Korywiesner (Aug 8, 2021)

You are the man!


----------



## Shprot79 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi can I get the latest data for G01?


----------



## espressto81 (Dec 27, 2020)

Could I please get the link to the *PSdZData full* file for my F15. Thank you


----------



## mkekic2 (Aug 15, 2021)

Could I get PsDZData full link ? 
Thanks


----------



## mkekic2 (Aug 15, 2021)

Its for F30, 2013


----------



## Shprot79 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey Shawn, can you send me a link to full psdzdata? Want to flash all modules to the latest software and as far as I understand I need full version for this I have a 2018 G01 M40i. Thank you!


----------



## grzesiekf82 (Jun 22, 2021)

Could I get PsDZData full link for bmw f80?


----------



## BartekM (Sep 20, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, could you send me the latest psdzdata Please ? G05


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, could you send me the link for latest psdzdata , lite should be enough for my X5F15? Thanks

I ma looking also for ISTA-d and ISTA-P. Thanks again


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi, which is the latest version of PSDZ Data Full for E-sys 30.3.1 - need for flashing the ECU not FDL Coding.

if someone can send me a link where i can get this from will be very much appreciated.

TIA


----------



## KimballM70 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Shawn, please could you send a link to the latest PSdZdata - full download
Many thanks.


----------



## klepe (Oct 30, 2021)

Could I please get the link to the *PSdZData ?Thanks*


----------



## JohnieB (Nov 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No sorry, was replaced with newer version. How many parts did you have?





shawnsheridan said:


> :google:
> 
> Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series PSdZData FULL Requests (Programming Firmware):
> 
> Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series - PSdZData FULL Requests...



Hi Shawn, heard you are the guy 
Can I get the link to ´PSdZData full? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## dr.zikzak (Dec 6, 2016)

Could someone please be so kind as to send me a link where i can get the latest psdzdata files - full version - if possible?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Alex


----------



## Vebi (Jan 12, 2022)

Stevief30 said:


> Hi could u send me a link for the full psdzdata for f30 please


Hi, could you send me the link for full psdzdata for F30 please? Thank you!


----------



## Vebi (Jan 12, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, could you send me a link to Psdzdata for F30? Thanks!


----------



## alxiden (Jan 8, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey mate could you send me the file as well? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vebi said:


> Hi, could you send me the link for full psdzdata for F30 please? Thank you!





alxiden said:


> Hey mate could you send me the file as well? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## OmarSaudi (12 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hello Shawn, can you please PM me the latest psdzdata full? I have F30.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

OmarSaudi said:


> Hello Shawn, can you please PM me the latest psdzdata full? I have F30.


PM sent.


----------



## SULTANALI16 (Feb 10, 2021)

please psdzdata for f02 > E-sys 3.32.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SULTANALI16 said:


> please psdzdata for f02 > E-sys 3.32.1


PM sent.


----------



## 256 (12 mo ago)

Hey... could you please send me the link for psdzdata full for BMW F20 LCI?
I got e-sys 3.33.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

256 said:


> Hey... could you please send me the link for psdzdata full for BMW F20 LCI?
> I got e-sys 3.33.1


PM sent.


----------



## G01X3Bimmer (11 mo ago)

Hello, would you be able to send me the link to the PSZData for a 2018 G01 X3?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

G01X3Bimmer said:


> Hello, would you be able to send me the link to the PSZData for a 2018 G01 X3?


PM sent


----------



## Kamzi E92 White (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, can you please send me link for latest full psdzdata, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kamzi E92 White said:


> Hi, can you please send me link for latest full psdzdata, thanks


PM sent.


----------



## kebabab (11 mo ago)

Hello! Could you please send me a link for PSDZdata to my G20 2019 30i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kebabab said:


> Hello! Could you please send me a link for PSDZdata to my G20 2019 30i


PM sent.


----------



## crashedm2PR (11 mo ago)

Please send me the link to the PSDZdata.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crashedm2PR said:


> Please send me the link to the PSDZdata.


PM sent.


----------



## mhinzel (Mar 12, 2021)

would anyone be able to PM me the link for full? thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mhinzel said:


> would anyone be able to PM me the link for full? thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## hft478 (Jun 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn, would you mind sending me the link for the full version? Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hft478 said:


> Shawn, would you mind sending me the link for the full version? Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Gryzli05 (11 mo ago)

Hi can i get this data to ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gryzli05 said:


> Hi can i get this data to ?


PM sent.


----------



## sponsor24 (10 mo ago)

Potrei per favore ottenere il collegamento al file *completo PSdZData* per il mio F40. Grazie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sponsor24 said:


> Potrei per favore ottenere il collegamento al file *completo PSdZData* per il mio F40. Grazie


PM sent.


----------



## jmcastillov (11 mo ago)

Hello, can you send link for Psdzdat Full is for a F31 2013, thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmcastillov said:


> Hello, can you send link for Psdzdat Full is for a F31 2013, thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mlody10101990 (10 mo ago)

Hello. Could you also send me link for psdzdata full for f30 pre lci? thanks a lot


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mlody10101990 said:


> Hello. Could you also send me link for psdzdata full for f30 pre lci? thanks a lot


Pm sent


----------



## westmann (Jul 31, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Could i get a download link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

westmann said:


> Could i get a download link?


PM sent.


----------



## westmann (Jul 31, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you Brother.


----------



## greenpl (10 mo ago)

Please send me the link to the PSDZdata.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

greenpl said:


> Please send me the link to the PSDZdata.


Pm.sent


----------



## dovydas112 (10 mo ago)

Could I get a link too please, suitable for g30 Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dovydas112 said:


> Could I get a link too please, suitable for g30 Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## coolguyinDE (9 mo ago)

Would you pleas send me a link to the latest psdzdata FULL?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

coolguyinDE said:


> Would you pleas send me a link to the latest psdzdata FULL?
> Thanks in advance


Pm sent


----------



## TheGraske (9 mo ago)

Hi,
Can someone send me the link too please? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

TheGraske said:


> Hi,
> Can someone send me the link too please? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheGraske said:


> Hi,
> Can someone send me the link too please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hello shawn, can you send me the link for full psdz data with compatible esys for flashing kindly, thank you

Edit: a question, can i use same psdz data that is installed for ISTA without making 2 copies on the hard drive ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> hello shawn, can you send me the link for full psdz data with compatible esys for flashing kindly, thank you
> 
> Edit: a question, can i use same psdz data that is installed for ISTA without making 2 copies on the hard drive ?


PM Sent.

You can use MLINK Command to make Symbolic link between ISTA+ psdzdata folder and E-Sys psdzdata folder, so you need only the ISTA psdzdata.


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> You can use MLINK Command to make Symbolic link between ISTA+ psdzdata folder and E-Sys psdzdata folder, so you need only the ISTA psdzdata.


Thank you shawn just a couple questions, 

i Installed ista+ with full programming data and it took 333Gbs of storage is that same or larger compared to psdz data downloaded only for esys ? I will not be programming with ista it’s only for diagnosis.

Also when i make a shortcut with Mlink For esys should i direct it to to Data_swi /psdzdata folder or Data/psdzdata ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Its larger as it also incudes ISTA. PSdZdata is same.

Delete data in folder C:\data\psdzdata then run CMD as administrator then from MD-DOS Command Line use MLIINK command.

Will be like one of these depending on where your ISTA PSDZData folder is located:

MKLINK /d C:\data\psdzdata "C:\Rheingold\PSdZ\data_swi\psdzdata" (ISTA/P Standalone)
MKLINK /d C:\data\psdzdata "C:\Program Files (x86)\BMW\ISPI\TRIC\ISTA\PSdZ\data_swi\psdzdata" (ISTA+ Installation)


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Its larger as it also incudes ISTA. PSdZdata is same.
> 
> Delete data in folder C:\data\psdzdata then run CMD as administrator then from MD-DOS Command Line use MLIINK command.
> 
> ...


Done it worked, thank you again for your time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Done it worked, thank you again for your time.


----------



## hitehite1 (9 mo ago)

Can I get the latest psdzdata file link please? My E-sys will not connect but Ista will


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hitehite1 said:


> Can I get the latest psdzdata file link please? My E-sys will not connect but Ista will


Om sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hitehite1 said:


> Can I get the latest psdzdata file link please? My E-sys will not connect but Ista will


PM sent.


----------



## hitehite1 (9 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## jackbimmer83 (9 mo ago)

Can I get the latest psdzdata file link please? F15


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackbimmer83 said:


> Can I get the latest psdzdata file link please? F15


PM sent.


----------



## davide.ceriani64 (9 mo ago)

Hello, can you send link for Psdzdat Full is for a F40 2019, thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

davide.ceriani64 said:


> Hello, can you send link for Psdzdat Full is for a F40 2019, thank you


PM sent


----------



## tjens7 (8 mo ago)

Can someone send me the link to the latest PSdZData for 2017 F15?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tjens7 said:


> Can someone send me the link to the latest PSdZData for 2017 F15?


Pm sent


----------



## apagacmi (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, could somebody please send me link to the latest PSdZData for F31 2013? thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

apagacmi said:


> Hi, could somebody please send me link to the latest PSdZData for F31 2013? thanks in advance


Pm sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

CTM_01 said:


> Could I have the latest Psdzdata Full please?


PM sent


----------



## Haug530D (Sep 5, 2018)

Could i have the Latest psdzdata full thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Haug530D said:


> Could i have the Latest psdzdata full thanks.


PM sent


----------



## U573 (5 mo ago)

*Adalbert_77 > *Could I have the latest Psdzdata Full please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

U573 said:


> *Adalbert_77 > *Could I have the latest Psdzdata Full please?


pM sent


----------



## spinderrednips (5 mo ago)

Could I have the latest Psdzdata Full please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

spinderrednips said:


> Could I have the latest Psdzdata Full please?


PM sent


----------



## spinderrednips (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent





Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


thank you very much you are an asset to these kind of forums


----------



## U573 (5 mo ago)

yes indeed


----------



## alluh85 (5 mo ago)

Hey, can I get link to latest full Psdzdata for F34? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

alluh85 said:


> Hey, can I get link to latest full Psdzdata for F34? Thanks!





U573 said:


> yes indeed


PM sent


----------



## Stevephilp22 (5 mo ago)

Please can I get the link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Stevephilp22 said:


> Please can I get the link?


PM sent


----------



## dibbles00 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi, could I have the data folder too please. My target is showing as empty and I'm sure the psdzdata folder is incorrect.
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dibbles00 said:


> Hi, could I have the data folder too please. My target is showing as empty and I'm sure the psdzdata folder is incorrect.
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Matkring (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi.
Could you please send me the link also ?  Full version pszdata


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Matkring said:


> Hi.
> Could you please send me the link also ?  Full version pszdata


Pm sent


----------



## DaddyMorbucks (6 mo ago)

Lemme get that link


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DaddyMorbucks said:


> Lemme get that link


PM sent


----------



## webhorn (3 mo ago)

Sorry, n00b here... wrong thread... pls delete


----------

